# What do you want to see in a future AC game?



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

even though it's still unclear when we're getting a new game and on what console/device, what would you want to see in a future AC game?

i love being mayor of the town, so i hope that's something that stays. i think it'd be fun to choose what type of town you could live in! like the default town we get in NL, including some other options! like..


a beach town! maybe it's an island like on tours and you take a boat to a mainland, or it's just right on the beach and the "main street" would be like a pier/dock area with shops and stuff! i think something like that would be cute.
maybe towns where it's one season for majority of the year. like how in HHD you can choose the weather and season of where you place a house, you can choose to live in a town where it's often rainy, or the summers/winters are shorter lived, or a mountainous town where it's always snowy and cold. maybe even a dry arid type area. it would be true to the real world where some locations are more prone to certain types of weather than others or have unbalanced seasons.
town meetings? like, you can go to isabelle and call for a town meeting, and you and your villagers can discuss things regarding the town... maybe as a way to see how you can improve the town status, or an extra chance to get PWP requests? maybe you can also set up custom events, like "Hide & Seek Wednesdays" or something!

also, i'm not one of these people, but there are lots of people who are very talented at QR designs, so maybe a spinoff game like HHD that's like a clothing shop! you can sell the clothing/designs you make to customers and take custom requests as well, like in HHD. maybe even include GracieGrace in there at some point too. i'm sure there'd be lots of people who might like that

another thing that i actually think about sometimes... are there no such things as tides in acnl? it's kind of funny to think about, because a lower tide would be a bit of a way from the beach ramp, and high tide would have waves crashing against the walls and close the beach for the hour(s) it's active. i think it could add more variety to the day (though be inconvenient if there's high tide when you were planning to fish or go to the island). but to make up for that, maybe when it's low tide there's a chance to dig up things on the beach that washed up, since there's more sand to explore. maybe there could be special seashells or creatures that you dig up during low tide.

whoops, i didn't mean to make this that long. but yeah, those are some random ideas i got, haha


----------



## Yuzu (Oct 3, 2017)

Oo i love the town meeting idea! That sounds like it would be funny.

What I really want them to bring back from Wild World is the ability to make constellations in the sky! Celeste used to run an observatory where you could connect the stars in the sky and see the things you made at different times of year.


----------



## mitfy (Oct 3, 2017)

ooh! i never had wild world but i would love to see that feature come back. i love space and stars so that sounds so cool :0!


----------



## sierra117 (Oct 4, 2017)

I would like to have at least two playable characters living in the same house. In Wild World, all four were in the same house but they were restricted to sleeping in the attic when you were playing. It'd be nice if the other character(s) would randomly walk around the house and inside of it kind of like they do when you visit a town through the dream suite.


----------



## UnderWish (Oct 4, 2017)

I'd like to see more house customization. Like options to put your designs on your house? Or change what your Villagers houses exteriors look like, even if it was just between the presets, I can't tell you how many times I've loved a villager that fits in with the 'theme' of a town only to realize that a character that usually would fit in a Horror-themed town is now totally invalidated because their house looks like a bouncy house at a 5-year-old's birthday party. (Looking at you Pietro)
If PWPs come back I'd love to be able to visit other towns and bring back PWPs from there. I'd also like to be able to customize the paper I write my letters on. Imagine having a customized mayor's seal on your letters. 
I'd like to see more options for hairstyles too, and a full on color wheel instead of the color swatches you're offered. I want something simple not a freaking guessing game when it comes to your face and your hair.
Finally I want to be able to customize my own map.
Being able to redirect the rivers, place villagers houses WHERE I WANT THEM, remove rocks ENTIRELY, chose where the waterfalls and beach ramps and the original starting bridge is, where the town hall, campsite, plaza, etc is. I'm tired of resetting for the 'perfect' town layout when I know exactly what I want and could make my own.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 4, 2017)

more hairstyles, bigger maps, map types (forest, beach, mountains, etc), more customization, the ability as mayor to tell villagers where to plot their house (like you go to the townhall ind Isabelle is like lets plot their house! give them a building permit kinda thing idk), more villager species, maybe a map creator (like Rover could be like "idk where that is, here i have paper, draw the map!")


----------



## tsukune_713 (Oct 4, 2017)

i want bigger towns, a slightly different perspective thats more like the mario kart one for the animal crossing track wwhich makes everything feel so much bigger, i want more trees and flowers and bugs and fish.
i want it to be harder than it was in new leaf to earn bells but easier to get public works projects requested
id love for a project thing to be a way to pray or wish for certain weather the next day that will raise the chances of it happening but doesnt guarantee it
and more hybrids of course xD


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

i love all these ideas  especially about customizing your own town.

another thing i'd like to see _maybe_ is being able to have multiple towns in one game, instead of having to buy another cartridge to have a second town. then that way multiple people could also play on the same device.


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 4, 2017)

I love your town meeting Idea!

 Multiple towns on one cartridge would never happen though, because they need to get sales somehow. I mean many people have bought 2-3 copy's of AC:NL just to have more towns. They wouldn't like losing that money. 

I want more things on the beach. Like maybe a shop? Maybe some villagers can move on the beach? Some beach public works projects?


----------



## mitfy (Oct 4, 2017)

Huseyin said:


> I love your town meeting Idea!
> 
> Multiple towns on one cartridge would never happen though, because they need to get sales somehow. I mean many people have bought 2-3 copy's of AC:NL just to have more towns. They wouldn't like losing that money.
> 
> I want more things on the beach. Like maybe a shop? Maybe some villagers can move on the beach? Some beach public works projects?



yeah that's very true, so i seriously doubt it'll ever happen. but they did add in the feature to sell your town on NL, so there's that.

me too! i love the beach so i'd want to see a beach-themed something or another. for NL the best we could get is like, a small PWP (maybe a little sandcastle!!) since there's not much room, but in a future game i'd want to see more beach, like my idea in the original post ^-^


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 4, 2017)

The same as new leaf, more items.

Just make it so you can decorate the layout of the town. (Like the house decoration feature added in the latest update)

and the feature to make pants +shoes  designs in the able sisters.


----------



## maddienicole (Oct 5, 2017)

I love the fact that there are bushes in New Leaf, but I'd like to be able to put them in more than just twelve in a row!  And maybe just being able to put them next to rocks at least?!


----------



## DylanMcGrann (Oct 5, 2017)

Huseyin said:


> Multiple towns on one cartridge would never happen though, because they need to get sales somehow. I mean many people have bought 2-3 copy's of AC:NL just to have more towns. They wouldn't like losing that money.


Because the next Animal Crossing is most likely coming to Switch, this probably isn't true anymore.  Switch cartridges cannot store save data.  All saves are stored on the system.


----------



## Mary (Oct 5, 2017)

DylanMcGrann said:


> Because the next Animal Crossing is most likely coming to Switch, this probably isn't true anymore.  Switch cartridges cannot store save data.  All saves are stored on the system.



Ohhh. That's interesting.


----------



## Paxx (Oct 5, 2017)

what i'd like to see:


the ability to choose your face/eyes and skin tone
more interactive items
more hair variations 
being able to plant trees/plants and PWPs anywhere you'd like?
a larger beach 
the ability to choose where villagers will plot their homes
new animal species, e.g lizards or ferrets


----------



## mitfy (Oct 7, 2017)

oh, i got another idea lol

- more types of flowers/bushes and plants! 
- be able to pick flowers off of bushes
- rose bushes


----------



## ShafferFamily5 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'd really like if there was like a "residential area" where there were spaces for your villagers to build their houses in some neat and orderly way. Like 2 rows of 5, or 5 rows of two...something like that.

I really don't like how they will sometimes build in horrid places and mess up the aesthetics of the town you have worked hard on. It's the worst when it's a villager you actually really like, and you have to choose between keeping them, or booting them so your town doesn't look ugly because they decided to park right in front of your Mayor's office. :/


----------



## Toot (Oct 16, 2017)

There are so many of these threads. Why don't they just make an official one and pin it. Heh


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

I'd like more things in the game like furniture and other features. I would totally like to have more villagers in town as well!


----------



## kuri (Oct 17, 2017)

I want so much in the next game, I feel so greedy.

-Mines
-Cooking
-Touch move PWP
-able to "HHD" villager homes
-More music
-Another island (like DIE)
-An underwater cave
-Rock and Mineral Show
-Transparent pixels on QR tiles
-Expand Retail
-Changes in Nooks (Timmy and Tommy are teens?).
-Kicks utilized more some how
-Museum collects shells, Gulliver items, maybe nuts and leaves?
-Flee market return
-Neck items
-Gloves... why must we only have one lost mitten?!
-Collect books for a libary

Just so much. I can't wait though. I have a feeling we've been waiting for awhile but it will be worth it.


----------



## thisistian (Oct 17, 2017)

The ability to design your own town, e.g. choosing where the shops and the town hall are. Also mapping out your own route for the river


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

There are many things I would like to see in a new game. To name a few:

- A bigger town, with space for 15-20 villagers
- Town maps with river shapes like in Wild World, where you also can get a town like this (for example):

View attachment 210166

- New PWPs
- Speaking of PWPs: More freedom where you can put a PWP, also maybe the possibility to build
PWPs on the beach (like a parasol for example)
- The possibility to decide together with the villager on which spot the villager build his/her house
- More mayor tasks (if you're still the mayor in the next game)
- Instead of the train station we have in New Leaf, I would like to see a subway, like having a 
underground area in your town would be cool
- Bring back the flea market!
- Bring also back the note in a bottle!!
- And very important: Bring back the observatory!!!
- New hairstyles (long and curly hairstyles would be great), maybe the possibility to dye your hair
in more then just one color
- More shops, maybe a combination of the town from Happy Home Designer and the main street 
from New Leaf would be nice
- Basically all features from HHD
- New fruits 
- New items (of course)
- Bats, foxes, ferrets and raccoons as new animal species (villagers)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 25, 2017)

I just want to see a new console or handheld AC. I'm not interested in mobile games. 

Nintendo should release an AC game on the Switch. That would be amazing since you could play portable or on the TV.


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

okay, I really love the idea about custom weather option, I really wanna see that happen. I can't think of much right now but more hairstyle options would be cool.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 28, 2017)

-If you had the ability to hop/jump.
-Maybe fix the whole season thing, so that the people in the southern hemisphere don't have to have snow in the summer and cicadas in the Winter.
-Bringing back the Observatory would be nice.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2017)

something where one fool couldn't hold everyone hostage at Club Tortimer, and one person's wifi dropping wouldn't boot everyone else from the island...

and make it where a villager can't decide to move out until they've pinged you first so you have the chance to change their mind...


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 30, 2017)

I love the town meeting idea. I need my villagers to request more public work projects. I want more clothes/furniture. Between New Leaf, Happy Home Designer, and now Pocket Camp - they all have the same clothes and furniture. Being able to decorate myself and houses are my favourite part, but it?s boring when you have the same stuff. I would love longer and prettier hair styles too.


----------



## mitfy (Dec 2, 2017)

Perry Berry said:


> There are many things I would like to see in a new game. To name a few:
> 
> - A bigger town, with space for 15-20 villagers
> - Town maps with river shapes like in Wild World, where you also can get a town like this (for example):
> ...



love your ideas!! i *really* want pwps on the beach, like umbrellas, beach chairs, life guard stand, sandcastles, or even an ice cream stand maybe  that'd be cute.

i would also like to be able to negotiate with a villager where they can place their house. maybe as mayor you can designate plots of land where villagers are allowed to move. in the real world you can't just decide to build a house in the middle of a park!



kuri said:


> I want so much in the next game, I feel so greedy.
> 
> -Mines
> -Cooking
> ...


LOVE all of these ideas. especially transparent pixels on QR tiles... it'd make paths so much easier!


i also would love to see sunflowers in this game. they're my favorite


----------



## Mayor-Wren (Dec 16, 2017)

I don't have too many ideas, nor have I thought on them much, but I'll share anyway! 

-HHD features. Ideally on villagers homes too, but seems unlikely. (Maybe one of their tasks for you could be to ask them decorate their home? Or maybe just if you buy enough from Tom Nook's Homes so he'll ask you to work part-time whenever you want to)
-Dia de los muertos themed stuff? I just really like the traditions and culture behind it, and it generally has very bright, pretty colors. I could use like, some pretty orange flower arches and stuff.
-even MORE kinds of flowers/plants!
-the villagers switching to long-sleeves in the winter?? Must be so cold??
-more friendship options with the villagers, and even activities. I wanna show my dreamies i love and care about them
-more official mayor tasks. i feel like isabelle is the mayor and not me. poor isabelle. And, on that note...
-BREAKS FOR ISABELLE
-I WANNA SEE HER RELAXING AT THE BEACH AND STROLLING THROUGH FLOWER FEILDS


----------



## jae. (Dec 16, 2017)

To add to the HHD features, maybe it could be an optional mini-game when villagers move in. Usually I'm excited to see my new villagers, but you have to wait two days (one for the plot and the second to unpack) for them to be a part of the town. In my vision, you could offer to help them unpack, and it would be a HHD style mini-game where they give you little tips about where they want what things. If the villager likes your design, they'll be able to leave the house and interact immediately (and if they don't, they'll spend the day they'd usually unpack reorganizing).

For already-moved-in villagers, it could just expand on the "I was wondering if you could come over and give me some interior design tips" dialogue from New Leaf where they invite you to their place just for you to stand awkwardly in their doorway for five minutes. You wanted me to help, let me help!


----------



## GabeTriste (Dec 16, 2017)

Backpacks, gloves, multiple islands, gloves, new emotes, interactive house items (like being able to get into the bath tub items)


----------



## 50m4ra (Dec 16, 2017)

mitfy said:


> i love all these ideas  especially about customizing your own town.
> 
> another thing i'd like to see _maybe_ is being able to have multiple towns in one game, instead of having to buy another cartridge to have a second town. then that way multiple people could also play on the same device.



Unless Nintendo messes it up. The switch would inheritedly have multiple towns.


----------



## Parakoopa144 (Dec 16, 2017)

Just have things like The Island, Amiibo Card support, that kind of snarky writing style, and just the general feeling that there's so much to do, and see, and you and haven't seen the half of it yet! Just the stuff that truly makes Animal Crossing great! Also Rover as a villager. Please?


----------



## John Wick (Dec 16, 2017)

Cars and boats.
I want my own to go deep sea fishing. 
That should be an option. 

Also, realistic underwater diving with scuba gear!


----------



## RicochetRomance (Dec 16, 2017)

Instant item customization, with previews of the finished item. Cyrus's half-hour cooldown drives me crazy, particularly when I have no reference for the finished item, and may have to remake it three or four times before I'm actually happy with it. 

Also, I'd be interested in a cooking system - there are so many food-themed furniture items, and it would be neat if you could craft them for yourself via cooking, as well as actual food for villager gifts/requests. This mechanic already exists for the Harvest Festival, so it could probably be expanded on from there.


----------



## Mayordaisy (Dec 16, 2017)

I love the hhd clothes shop ideas!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2017)

RicochetRomance said:


> Instant item customization, with previews of the finished item. Cyrus's half-hour cooldown drives me crazy, particularly when I have no reference for the finished item, and may have to remake it three or four times before I'm actually happy with it.
> 
> Also, I'd be interested in a cooking system - there are so many food-themed furniture items, and it would be neat if you could craft them for yourself via cooking, as well as actual food for villager gifts/requests. This mechanic already exists for the Harvest Festival, so it could probably be expanded on from there.



I would love to be able to preview Cyrus' customizations! 
I'm constantly googling them for images. 

Not all items are listed, even in the most updated lists. 
I'm still discovering items that can now be customized, that aren't on any list.


----------



## Ookami (Dec 26, 2017)

I saw this "Make believe" video on Youtube. It was about animal crossing, and one of the ideas that I really liked was:
Being able to decorate letters with stickers, and able to write with the pencil to make the letters more personal.
Toolbox, so that we get more inventory and does not have to store our tools in letters.
Outside view change..? Being able to change the camera view outside, and zoom out and in.


----------



## Slothicans (Dec 29, 2017)

.


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

First of all I wish we could choose the color of our mayor's skin. This is a very important social inclusion issue for me.

I would like many of the objects to be really interactive, also bringing physiological needs to the game. It would be very interesting to take care of our mayor in real time, making him cook for lunch / dinner. Or after spending too much time in the sun, make him feel the need to take a cold shower and even feel the need to actually use a toilet, do not just sit on it.

I wish we, as mayors, had the opportunity to choose some events in the city.

It would be cool, too, to have farewell parties when a villager is leaving! And a welcome party also seems to be great.

I wish the game also gave us the opportunity to plant vegetables, sell them or use them in cooking.

I would like to see more customization (in general), furniture and haircuts and so on. A bigger and more customizable map, too, without having to reset the game over and over again until you feel comfortable with a map for which you will spend months and maybe even years using it.

And finally, but VERY important: have the opportunity to help the villager choose where his home can be. Again, this would be great for avoiding multiple and multiple resets.

~ Forgive me for the English, I'm still learning!


----------



## John Wick (Jan 3, 2018)

Less internet required interaction. 
They shouldn't have badges not everyone can get. 
I liked AC because it was relaxing. No time limit. No internet required, but it's changing. 

I have to pay for data on my mobile, and will never own another PC, so please... no forced internet in any future AC game(s).


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

tsukune_713 said:


> i want bigger towns, a slightly different perspective thats more like the mario kart one for the animal crossing track wwhich makes everything feel so much bigger



This. Omg as soon as I saw screenshots of the animal crossing track I fell in love with it and hoped they?d make a game with this sort of perspective. Especially with the mini-levels like the shops slightly raised from the main path by steps. Super cute!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Jan 5, 2018)

I want the return of red turnip farming, fall acorns, and golden trees but for new features I would love to see more variety when it comes to bamboo, new bushes where you could pick the fruit/ flowers that grow on it, more beach trees, beach flowers (yes they exist in real life), being able to plant the potted plants from lief outside, fox and tanuki villager types, and of course a bigger town ?ω?

If the new game comes on the switch the bigger town is almost guaranteed though so I don't mind that, + more people would play and possibly better online features since quite a few of the games on the switch allow you to connect to other regions, not just the one you live in (please Nintendo do the same for the next AC game...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want the return of red turnip farming, fall acorns, and golden trees but for new features I would love to see more variety when it comes to bamboo, new bushes where you could pick the fruit/ flowers that grow on it, more beach trees, beach flowers (yes they exist in real life), being able to plant the potted plants from lief outside, fox and tanuki villager types, and of course a bigger town ?ω?

If the new game comes on the switch the bigger town is almost guaranteed though so I don't mind that, + more people would play and possibly better online features since quite a few of the games on the switch allow you to connect to other regions, not just the one you live in (please Nintendo do the same for the next AC game...)


----------



## goldeneye2001 (Jan 5, 2018)

I would like to see a few things. More customisation on the exterior of your house. The constellations from Wild World is also a great thing that I wish could be added. (Yuzu?s idea) In my opinion there should be more public works projects and the town meeting idea sounds fun too


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 14, 2018)

1. Being able to change perspective outside!! I am seriously hoping for this
2. More interactive PWP
3. Be able to go to an actual camp site.. Kind of like the island.. And they have special bugs and items that you can only get there
4. Return of Flea Market Day every Saturday
5. More personality for the villagers
6. The ability to have one animal be your roommate

- - - Post Merge - - -

1. Being able to change perspective outside!! I am seriously hoping for this
2. More interactive PWP
3. Be able to go to an actual camp site.. Kind of like the island.. And they have special bugs and items that you can only get there
4. Return of Flea Market Day every Saturday
5. More personality for the villagers
6. The ability to have one animal be your roommate


----------



## isaac2455 (Jan 15, 2018)

probably like a hotel much like the camping site in nl where villagers can visit and you can ask them to move in. Or maybe having multiple people living in the same house. Or rooming up with villagers


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jan 16, 2018)

BlueBear said:


> This. Omg as soon as I saw screenshots of the animal crossing track I fell in love with it and hoped they’d make a game with this sort of perspective. Especially with the mini-levels like the shops slightly raised from the main path by steps. Super cute!


exactly, along with everything looking bigger, itll make the town feel so big and like you can be in a real forest if you wanted, or just make the town feel overall whatever you want it to be.  me id go with a naturey feel to it with plenty of trees and flowers and the shops not feel close to our size <3


----------



## womenrfromvenusaur (Jan 16, 2018)

Personally, I'd like to be able to layer clothing items. (For example, doctor's mask and glasses, skirt and pants)


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 17, 2018)

An actual game that is not a spin-off.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 18, 2018)

I've been saying there should be a racing stadium since Wild World. 

You could race villagers on weekends for prizes, and car upgrades. 

I want a boat too. 
No more $1000 trips from that singing turtle.
Deep sea fishing.


----------



## RoRoShell (Jan 20, 2018)

the beach town sounds cute and I like the idea of being able to go to different places with specific weather/ terrain, kind of like the zelda games? just the ability to be able to transport to a different aesthetic land is refreshing and keeps things interesting!

honestly I just want to finally be able to put furniture outdoors TT_TT
like come on. so many cute gardening/ outdoor stuff and I have to keep them all inside on a fake grass carpet


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 20, 2018)

Absolutely no amiibo.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 20, 2018)

Alien. said:


> Absolutely no amiibo.



The amiibo's bought some awesome items with them.


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 21, 2018)

Jon_Snow said:


> The amiibo's bought some awesome items with them.



That's true. Maybe just no more automatically getting to chose what villagers you want amiibo. That made the game boring to me at least.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 21, 2018)

Alien. said:


> That's true. Maybe just no more automatically getting to chose what villagers you want amiibo. That made the game boring to me at least.



The only thing I don't like, is they take forever to ping to move. 
In the end, I gave up, booted everyone out, and plot reset 10 amiibo's where I wanted them. ^_^


----------



## KattWithAKink (Jan 21, 2018)

To be able to get rid of all rocks, with shovel, or wisp but you can decide where to put new ones.


----------



## Heemi (Jan 21, 2018)

I'd love to see Bat Villagers in two basic sizes.

Firstly, Small Bats. They'd generally resemble mice, but have pointed ears, and wings instead of arms. Some would have funny noses, like some small bats do.

Next, Flying Foxes. They'd be the same size as deer, with similar heads, and they'd have much larger wing-arms than the small bats.

Bats in general stay up much later than other villagers; going to bed at around 2 am, and then wake up at about 10 am, regardless of personality type. They'd also stay inside their houses until about 5 pm, and make comments about this occasionally when asked, saying how the sun hurts their eyes, and so they usually don't go outside until it starts getting a bit darker.


----------



## mitfy (Sep 17, 2018)

bumping this up after the announcement of the switch game!!


----------



## AlinaBanana (Sep 17, 2018)

I guess I was the only one who thought New Leaf was the ultimate Animal Crossing, especially after the Amiibo update and spin-off games.
I suppose Nintendo won't let the passing of Satoru Iwata stop them! Let's hope he would absolutely love how the new game turns out, may he rest in peace♥


----------



## luantoine12 (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm not sure whether this has been suggested already but I would be happy if they could allow us to change the games' OST. For me, New Leaf music was disappointing and music plays a huge role in games for me. Therefore, it would be nice if we could change it and customize our different hours from all the OST that have been released in previous versions.


----------

